# FNA Results



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

So had my follow up today and specialist says its benign ! Yay.. Have to go back in 6 months for another FNA to keep an eye on it, as its on its own there's no other nodules, ?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Great news -- congrats!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shan4609 said:


> So had my follow up today and specialist says its benign ! Yay.. Have to go back in 6 months for another FNA to keep an eye on it, as its on its own there's no other nodules, ?


Very very good news!! How do you feel? Are you on thyroxine replacement?


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you both, and nope he didn't give me anything? X


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

Should I be on meds ?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Could post your labs again (or post a link to them), please? Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Shan4609 said:


> Should I be on meds ?


If we may see your lab results and ranges please?


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

I have no kind of lab results they just told me all bloods were normal,


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

And I've never had any other results on paper either


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you in the US? If so, you have a legal right to your results and you should be requesting copies.


----------



## Shan4609 (Jul 23, 2013)

No I'm in the uk :-( wish I was by the sounds of it lol


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

You still have a right to your results in the UK - I've found no difficult getting them out of my GP in the UK, I just asked the lovely ladies on Reception. If you need to make a fuss, then the Practice Manager might be a good place to start. They are allowed to make a small photocopying charge, I think.

Mind you, now I do tend to just ask for the figures (and check the ranges haven't moved) as opposed to asking for a physical copy.


----------

